# Any deals from O2



## Madilla (16 Mar 2010)

Just wondering if any O2 customers have got any free extras from them. This is for long standing customer with bills in excess of 2k per year. Was going to ask for free txts and calls off peak to O2 customers or calls to UK landlines and calls to be included in my inclusive minutes. Just thought I get heads up as to whether anyone else was successful in gettin some freebies.Thks


----------



## aristotle (16 Mar 2010)

I used to be on the "business plan" that was costing me 70-80 euro per month but I switched to their newer "Clear" plan which means my bills are now 30-35 euro per month. I don't know if that plan would be a good option for you, it gives you unlimited calls to Iirsh landlines and O2 mobiles for 25 euro per month.

When I rang them about moving to the new plan they were offering to give me free voicemail to stay with the business plan and I got the sense I would have got some more things thrown in if I stayed with it.

So, yeah I think there is scope to get some freebies, but check that the plan you are on is the best one for you as a starting point.


----------



## Marianne S (16 Mar 2010)

Give customer care a ring, they actually ring my husband and I once a year to go through our plans with us. In fact they rang me yesterday and my bills should be reduced by a third. They can pull up your average bill amount per month, average calls made and texts sent.


----------



## Darthvadar (16 Mar 2010)

I use prepay.....

If I top up by twenty euro per month, I get free unlimited texts to any network...

The calls are a little expensive at 30c per minute, but I hardly EVER use the call function on my phone... It wouldn't be unusual though, for me to send a hundred texts in a day if I get a few good jokes to pass on.... 

I've no complaints.....


----------

